# Melbourne Beach Pier 07/02/04



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Arrived early about 5AM . Gathered up some Pinfish and some larger greenies. Mullet were hard to come by. Free lined them till about 8 but nothin doin . Not a bite. Also tried some top water plug's and the D.O.A's but was skunked for the duration .  Fish must have had a better place to be then on my line.


----------



## Eugene Grewats (Dec 15, 2003)

*eugen grewats*

I read about your Mel. Beach Pier
fishing trip.Do Flounder and Whiting go into the pier area during the winter months.
Do you have any influence whith the parks department? My wife would sure like to have some kind of toilet facilites, even if they were portable.Some one missed the boat when they built it.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Just so happens Eugene I had a flounder in my cast net this AM all 3 inches of him. I have seen them in the river before but never targetted them.
As for thr bathrooms they are located in the Ryckman Park adjacent to the pier .










http://www.melbournebeachfl.org/


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

The bathrooms are only adjacent to the pier if you don't have to go too bad. If you do, they're "way the hell over there!"


----------



## soxjr (Jul 4, 2004)

*RE: Melbourne Pier*

Hey Kozlow,
What body of water does the Melbourne Pier stretch out to. I've only been in that area once before, and I'm trying to get an idea about where everything is. Also, what type of fish do you catch there, and what type of bait do you use?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

soxjr It goes out into the Indian River and is south of the 192 causeway. Fish that are around Red's, Pompano , Blue's , Snook , Seatrout, Ladyfish , Spanish Mac's , Jack's , Sheepshead , Red snapper, Catfish and the banned Puffer fish.  I saw a dolphin carcass this am . Someone that goes offshore must be dumping them there.
You can most of the time cast net bait off the pier such as Finger mullet, Pinfish, greenies and free line them for what ever might be interested. Sometimes I will buy some live shrimp at the local Bait and tackle and throw them out under a bobber .
Artifical use top water plugs , D.O.A's and gold spoon's.
I'm sure some other's on the board who fish the pier (You know who you are) have there fav's with lure's and live bait which they like to use there.
You can see in this PIC the 192 Causeway coming from the mainland in Melbourne to the north and the pier to the south.










Check out this site and the misinformation it has on it.
http://www.dto.com/swfishing/plan/location.jsp?waterid=2325&stateid=12  
Fees:
$3.00 per person, $1.50 per child 

Blue marlin  Don't think so. 

Hope it help's out


----------



## verobeachfish (Jan 13, 2003)

Koz-

Gotta know where you get the temperature (satellite?) readings. Must be a great site, but has nothing to do with this thread!


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Vero,

Try this site:

http://marine.rutgers.edu/cool/sat_data/?nothumbs=0&product=sst&region=floridacoast


mark


----------



## verobeachfish (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks, Mark!


----------

